# With the 14th pick in the 2005 NBA draft...



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

...The Minnesota Timberwolves select...

Danny Granger 

Assuming we don't move up or down, I like Granger. But, if for some reason Felton or D. Williams are around, I would take them.

(sheefo, I now see who your avatar is, haha)


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I wouldn't take Granger unless we trade Wally. I like Granger, but there are more pressing needs on the team. I think there are two centers who have the possibility in the draft, Fran Vazquez and Chris Taft. I'd take either of those two guys in a second, but it is pretty safe to assume they will be gone by the time we pick. The next option would be taking a point guard, and Jarret Jack and Roko-Leni Ukic are two guys who may be available for us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

lol!

Taft??? I can see a 100% bust in him. From the games i have watched him play, he hasn't scored or rebounded in double figures... Talk about a poor man's version of chris wilcox. 

Thing is u are exactly right, the wolves are gonna trade wally. We will trade him for any type of big there is. A kurt thomas trade doesnt sound tremendously terrible as long as we get their 2nd roound pick. There is alwayz a possibility that we trade for big Z. There was one trade i have heard that would send wally to denver ( to play 2g) and we would get marcus camby and a future or 2005 1st rounder. 

We draft my guy granger.Lets say we go out and pick up camby and a future pick. We also draft angelo gigli. We then resign griffin and sign willie green and desanga diop.

pg-cassell/hudson/ green
sg-hassell/ green/ hoiberg
sf- gragner/ ebi/ gigli
pf- garnett/ griffin/ gigli
c- camby/ olowokandi/diop

This is a team that can return to the WCF. We are younger and we are very athletic (except cassell). This team would probably lead the league in block shots knowing how good camby, garnett, griffin, granger, and ebi are at shot blocking.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

People are pretty quick to dismiss Taft, but he played in the wrong system at Pitt. They didn't run any offensive plays for him, and his role was to be a cleanup kind of player. Plus his point guard is a former street baller, and when he got the shot attempts, he produced well. This is probably a moot point anyway, because he will probably be gone by our selection, but the talent is there.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

And here we wont be running any plays for him. Our point guard is also a former streetballer too. And he is stingy. He sersiously looks disinterested on the court.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> And here we wont be running any plays for him. Our point guard is also a former streetballer too. And he is stingy. He sersiously looks disinterested on the court.


Assuming you're not Mark Madsen, everybody gets plays run for them in the NBA. Our point guard may be a former streetballer, but he is not a raw streetballer who is a 24 year old college student with little upside like Krauser. I've watched almost all of Taft's games this year, and I've said it time and time again, and the guys at draftcity have also said it, he is just playing in the wrong system.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Be serious, if Taft was the player you're making him out to be then they would have run plays for him. It's obviously a reason he had little to no plays run for him.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Cam*Ron said:


> Be serious, if Taft was the player you're making him out to be then they would have run plays for him. It's obviously a reason he had little to no plays run for him.


What kind of player am I making him out to be? I haven't said one single thing about his skills or anything yet. I am saying he is the wrong system for his talent to be properly evaluated. I never said he was the second coming of Jesus put on the basketball court. If you want to see what Taft did when he got touches, go look for yourself. There is a reason he is a top center prospect in this draft.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lets put it this way, I think he is going to be a bust from what i have seen of him in college....



POST # 2000!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> lol!
> We draft my guy granger.Lets say we go out and pick up camby and a future pick. We also draft angelo gigli. We then resign griffin and sign willie green and desanga diop.
> 
> pg-cassell/hudson/ green
> ...


Why the desire for more lanky fowards? One more would be overkill, let alone the two that you propose. 

IMO, with Griffin and Garnett, and another year invested in Ebi, a taller, perimeter oriented player is the last thing we need. 

The team you propose is completely dependent on trading Wally and getting Camby, which seems like a longshot to me. Without it, we still have nobody that can get to the foul line, nobody that can break people down off the dribble, and nobody that will stick around the basket and get easy shots. Even if we do trade Wally, we are now a team that lacks a guard that consistently hits jumpers. 

Granger is a great prospect. A lottery-caliber prospect, I think. However, I would be sorely disappointed if the Wolves took him. He just doesn't fit our team at the moment.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I like Warrick, Simien, or a PG. We need someone who will help us this upcoming season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

JW! Its good to see you around again! Well I agree. I have been rethinking my "phylosiphy" for this offseason. I am not sure trading wally is a good idea anymore. We need a scorer, and he will really be the only one we will have. KG in my eyes isnt a scorer, he is just dominant. I wouldn't mind seeing us pick another high schooler though. Andray Blatche seems like a good pick for the future and the only guy I think won't be a bust of the centers projected in our pick area ( petro, frye.....).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Personally, I think Blatche develops into a perimter-oriented big, somewhat like KG. He's got the talent, but his back-to-the-basket game is very, very raw. I would caution you on making comparisons to Amare (like you did on the draft board). While the raw ability is there, Blatche is really skinny. 

If we were going to take a high schooler and Gerald Green is off the board, I guess Blatche would be the guy. It's too bad Andrew Bynum didn't declare, as he would be perfect. 

I honestly think we can get a player that can help next year, though. Diogu or Jack would be perfect. Antoine Wright is another player that could help the Wolves out with a need (as you said, we could use another go-too scorer), and could be available at 14. Something tells me that a talent like Wright will get gobbled up earlier than that, though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Truthfully, the only 2 picks tht would make sense would be to get petro or blatche. This team is in need of a young, 7 foot center. I think in this years draft, you can hope for a steal in the secound round. I think gilchrist could be a good pg pick too. I also believe hodge is going to be a starter by his 3rd year in the league. He plays pg and sg. I think if it means trading up to get hodge, then do it. The one guy i would take over blatche at this point is Splitter. Or the wolves could trade cassell and the 1st rounder and lets say hoiberg to memphis for pau and williams...... But im dreaming.


we should just take Blatche and Hodge! Those are the 2 guys I am rooting for the wolves to get.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Blatche is no more of a C than KG is (or was at age 18) and it's doubtful he will ever have the bulk to play the position full-time. He's got more of a chance of become a SF than a C. Again, his skillset provides the one thing the Wolves clearly do not need.


----------

